# Swine Flu cure



## coramdeo (Sep 9, 2009)

STOP the presses! My daughter just phoned to say that her boss's soon-to-be-x-husband had just called up to their office to say that God had just told him that "pot" was the cure for swine flu. I don't think he is in any danger of getting it.


----------



## AThornquist (Sep 9, 2009)

Haha . . . Some guy came in to the ER the other day saying he had a cure for H1N1 and wanted to get the illness himself so that he could cure it. I gently told him to go away. I suspect he was using the pot cure as well.


----------



## he beholds (Sep 9, 2009)

I'd rather try that than the vaccine...just kidding, I'm pregnant.


----------



## Curt (Sep 9, 2009)

Anything. Anything! I think I'm dying from it.


----------



## Skyler (Sep 9, 2009)

Will pans work as well?


----------



## he beholds (Sep 9, 2009)

Curt said:


> Anything. Anything! I think I'm dying from it.



Do you really have swine flu???


----------



## BertMulder (Sep 9, 2009)

Skyler said:


> Will pans work as well?



No, but a kettle as black as the pot may just work....


----------



## Curt (Sep 9, 2009)

he beholds said:


> Curt said:
> 
> 
> > Anything. Anything! I think I'm dying from it.
> ...



Doubtful, but I've been afflicted with flu-like symptoms which morphed into don't-stray-too-far-from-the bathroom symptoms since Saturday. Had a 102.8 temp Saturday night.

I think I'm on the mend.


----------



## jason d (Sep 10, 2009)

I had swine flu... AND LIVED!

w00t! here is the whole story my wife blogged: Good Times Delgado Style: Austin/ Swine Flu/ Sonogram


----------



## Laura (Sep 10, 2009)

> Doubtful, but I've been afflicted with flu-like symptoms which morphed into don't-stray-too-far-from-the bathroom symptoms since Saturday. Had a 102.8 temp Saturday night.


You very well may have had it...I read here that GI symptoms have been present in swine flu cases. (That's been a very enlightening forum to read for h1n1 updates.) (and while I'm at it, this article gives guidance from the CDC on how to tell if your case of the flu needs medical attention.)

Glad you recovered, Jason. The pictures of you and your daughter wearing masks together is kind of cute.


----------



## AThornquist (Sep 10, 2009)

jason d said:


> I had swine flu... AND LIVED!



Good to hear! (Nothing says love like blogging your spouse's illnesses.) While I have come into contact with several dozen H1N1 patients I've only had one die at our hospital so far. Way more people die from the regular flu anyway.


----------



## Rich Koster (Sep 10, 2009)

I drive a bus. That's like a petri dish on wheels. I think I may be immune to everything but taxes.


----------



## (^^)Regin (Sep 18, 2009)

*I know this is an old thread*

but it caught my attention, as of this time Okinawa has the highest rate of Swine-flu in Japan, there are already US military families that have been inflicted with it. Several schools have shutdown for weeks to avoid further spreading. All we can do now is wash hands and gargle and pray. The worst part is I'm posting this on the humor page


----------

